# Flaming Gorge



## springerhunter (Apr 17, 2008)

Anybody hunt grouse near Flaming Gorge? Are they blues or ruffies? I was gonna plan a cast and blast trip this fall and just wanted to see what the prospects were like. No need to post any spots on here just wanted to see if it is worth bringing the shotgun on a weekend to the Green.


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

There are chukar out there but I am not sure about grouse


----------



## rutting (Jul 11, 2008)

theres a lot of ruffs and blues around the gorge. Most people just shoot'em from the road's when they see them.


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

Flaming Gorge covers a lot of terrain. One side is a desert wasteland, another side is lush pine forests and the rest is sheer rocky cliffs and cedars.

There are plenty of blues in the pines between Manilla and the dam. Go down to Carter Creek and take a hike, you're sure to find some in there.

Good Luck.


----------

